

CerealDb - A PHP Key store without a database or memcache. - captaincrunch
http://www.blue74.com/2010/07/misc/cerealdb-php-key-store-without-a-database/

======
jameskilton
Aren't the main reasons people use tools like memcache and redis that: 1) It's
freakin fast and 2) it's distributed?

This is neither. Writing straight to the file system is _very_ slow, and it
writes to the file system (which, btw is a database... look it up:
<http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/database>) which is the antithesis of
distributed. Yeah, you can put it on a NAS but you just made point #1 many
times worse.

What's the point of this?

~~~
captaincrunch
It's for a server that couldn't run redis/memcache and barely has enough
memory to run mysql. As I said on the blog:

"if you can use memcache, do so, this was something I put together to use on a
system in which I couldn’t use memcache. A simpler file cache may have been
more appropriate, but I prefer that all my key values stay in one file."

